# Northern Virginia - Presentation on critique and street photography



## The_Traveler (May 28, 2011)

Lew Lorton, The_Traveler, will be giving a presentation on a methodology of critique and specifically its application to street photography in Woodbridge, Virginia on Tuesday, the 31st of May for the Prince William Association of Professional Photographers. 

The meeting is open without cost to other interested photographers and complete details can be seen at the PWPPA site.

Street photography is arguably the most ambiguous and difficult area of conventional photography,  It is, like abstract or 'modern' art, sometimes difficult to understand and  this inaccessibility is sometimes confused for lack of standards or meaning. 

In street photography, the photographer must sense or see a situation, an event that is occurring, then maneuver to record with whatever the light or the circumstance in order to make all the elements come together in such a way as to make the resulting image mean more than just a record of the separate parts.  

Street photography is not pictures of funny signs, homeless people looking poor or heavily post-processed pictures of ordinary things. It can be a casual portrait, it can be an incident happening, it can be the aftermath of something, but what good street photography always must do is carry some meaning , emotion  or feeling that transcends the content. It must give the viewer something to think about, to remember the image and perhaps to want to see the image again. This philosophy of informal intensity can be used in any situation, indoors, outdoors, oversees.

It is this emphasis on 'meaning' however ambiguous, that sometimes makes the critique of street photography difficult; Lew will talk about his concepts of critique and how these can be applied to street photography to separate the hits from the misses.

This will be an interactive presentation with much opportunity for discussion and looking at pictures.


----------



## mgilvey (Jul 2, 2011)

It was an excellent evening! I'd love for him to come again so we could dive even deeper into his knowledge.


----------

